# M50 and 15-45 mm in the rain



## Rocky (Mar 26, 2019)

I was in a well known scenic area for 3 rainy days. Due to the rain and even occasional snow, I dare not to change lenses. So I am stuck with the 15-45 lens with the lens hood on. The only protection is to tuck the camera under my poncho and wipe off the water from both the lens and camera occasionally. After a few hundred pictures in the rain and a month later, both the lens and the camera still functions faultlessly. Also the pictures from the trip is presentable. That is a compact combination that worth its money.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 29, 2019)

Canon didn't put in the efforts to employ weather sealing, but the M50 and the SL2 have been known to withstand some serious bad weather on several occasions...but it's never wise and a roll of the dice.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> Canon didn't put in the efforts to employ weather sealing, but the M50 and the SL2 have been known to withstand some serious bad weather on several occasions...but it's never wise and a roll of the dice.


“Picture must be taken, let the camera be damned” that is my motto. I did that even with the Lieca M4 in the old days. You either come home with no pictures or taking risk on a $600 equipment. What will be your choice?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 30, 2019)

I think any camera will withstand a light rain. I am not sure how light your rain was, but I am glad the camera came through fine.


----------



## canonmike (May 3, 2019)

As an avid hiker/trail maintainer, I love the small form factor of the Canon M50 but hiking always brings the inherent risk of photographing in the rain. Potential rain also brings up the question of, "How then, do you protect your camera and lens from the elements?" In my case, I'm using my M50 with a Sigma 18-35mm, F1.8 zoom lens, a rather large and heavy but fast lens. Neither of these are weather sealed, so, I use Peak Design's medium size rain cover with this set up and it works perfectly, covering both the lens with hood attached and the camera body. I have hiked in heavy downpours using this cover, along with the Peak Design capture clip, attached to my pack's shoulder strap and it has always protected my gear from the elements. I used to check the weather forecast before setting off on any hiking adventure before I would decide whether to take a camera along, or not. Now, I just take my Peak Design cover with and no longer worry about the rain. In fact, this well made cover, also protects my eqpt from bangs and bruises, as it is very well made, somewhat neoprene like and thick but flexible, thus offering dual protection. Let it rain. My gear will be there for me and I know I'll always be ready for that photo opportunity, without fear of gear failure due to the elements.


----------



## Del Paso (May 3, 2019)

You convinced me to start using mine...
Thanks!


Rocky said:


> “Picture must be taken, let the camera be damned” that is my motto. I did that even with the Lieca M4 in the old days. You either come home with no pictures or taking risk on a $600 equipment. What will be your choice?


The real risk is stowing away wet equipment, fungus shouldn't be given a chance.
As to Leica Ms, mine survived Scotland, Wales and Norway without any rain-related issues, but I never put them back into the bag when wet.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> The real risk is stowing away wet equipment, fungus shouldn't be given a chance.


As a general rule(my own rule),after using my equipment, I always leave my equipment out side of the bag overnight to air out the moisture, my own perspiration, etc, regardless of the weather condition.


----------



## Matt English (Jun 6, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> You convinced me to start using mine...
> Thanks!
> 
> The real risk is stowing away wet equipment, fungus shouldn't be given a chance.
> As to Leica Ms, mine survived Scotland, Wales and Norway without any rain-related issues, but I never put them back into the bag when wet.


Agreed regarding possible fungus build-up...I just recently purchased silicone gel packs as a desiccant for storage purposes.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 25, 2019)

I’ve let my original M get so wet the LCD started malfunctioning. After I let it dry in the car it continued to work just fine. The M cameras are so affordable that I rarely worry about mine (M6) getting wet.


----------

